# Installationsschwierigkeiten



## splidder (21. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von ISPConfig 2.2.18 unter Debian4. Ich sehe ja das Problem, aber weis nicht wie ich es beheben könnte... Bitte um Hilfe. Danke.


```
checking for MING support... no
checking for mSQL support... no
checking for MSSQL support via FreeTDS... no
checking for MySQL support... yes
checking for specified location of the MySQL UNIX socket... no
checking for MySQL UNIX socket location... no
configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/aps.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/spamassassin.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/uudeview.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/clamav.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/cronologâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/cronosplitâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/ispconfig_tcpserverâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/zipâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/unzipâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âspamassassinâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âuudeviewâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âclamavâ nicht mÃ¶glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2007)

Installier bitte mal das mysql client development package:

apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, einen Blick in das Perfekt setup für debian etch zu werfen (ist auf der ISPconfig Seite verlinkt), dort findest Du eine exacte Beschreibung, wie Du Debian für ISPConfig konfigurieren musst und welche Pakete notwendig sind.


----------

